# Unusual death of pet mouse.



## Snowwhite (11 mo ago)

Hi I posted this morning in the "Hello" section about the loss of my little Peanut. I dont normally use forums so maybe I placed my question in the wrong place. My young mouse I purchase from Petsmart in December suddenly died, but there was blood. Blood drops on the bedding and on the walls of her home. The only thing different was that I noticed a large raisin in her food mix the night before she died. I did some reading and it seems on the internet the opinion is split whether raisins are toxic to mice. I'm thinking it poisoned her and that may have caused the blood? Can anyone add a possible reason or verification?


----------



## colly40westy (9 mo ago)

😪 Snowwhite lm deeply sorry for your loss😪 l don't think l've ever heard a mouse being poisoned from raisins because mice only eat dried banana chips, dried apple chips, dried fruit chips...


----------

